# téléphoner avec son mac



## loriscoutin (30 Août 2001)

Comment faire pour téléphoner avec son mac tout en utilisant le modem interne et le micro de mon imac 
je suis sous mac os 9.1 

Merci à tous

Loris


----------



## Muludovski (30 Août 2001)

Yo, jette un oeil ici, et là.
A+


----------



## Muludovski (30 Août 2001)

Et puis là aussi.
A+


----------



## Zitan (20 Juin 2010)

Le meilleur softphone (voip) pour Mac

A partir de Leopard minimum (10.5)


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Il a dit qu'il est sous Mac OS 9. :rateau:


----------



## Zitan (23 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il a dit qu'il est sous Mac OS 9. :rateau:



Autant pour moi
et en plus en 2001


----------

